# 8x8 raised 18 ich beds



## Mountain209man (Oct 16, 2016)

Have had long time since been around but have been keeping it very green outside....in central sierras 

View attachment IMG_20161015_105830.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161015_105653.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2016)

Monsters....very nice.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 16, 2016)

Dug all holes and set these cedar post(thanks to bark Beatle) all in one day then set up rain covers that are holding better than expected. Just have to share such beauty 

View attachment IMG_20161015_105855.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161015_165503.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 16, 2016)

Us Indoor Growers forget that MJ can become such Monsters. Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 16, 2016)

.... And some of us organic outdoor folk are hesitant to try our luck Indoors. Just doing my part and thank you for your service as well sir 

View attachment IMG_20161015_170044.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 17, 2016)

serious trimming. congrats and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow, one of those plants would do me for a couple of years.
How the heck do you trim all that?


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2016)

wow that is crazy haha man their size is mind blowing, i could picnic in their shade


----------



## Budlight (Dec 1, 2016)

That's awesome mountainman


----------



## Lesso (Dec 1, 2016)

Beautiful bushes!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 2, 2016)

DAM There Big :bong2:


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for kind words folks trimming is kinda stressful without much help. I do all by hand and worry about it getting too dry before I can get to it all. Depending on how you look at it I lucked out and only got an average of 4 lb. All Organic should have mixed in more dry amendments to soil but overall happy n busy... happy toking 

View attachment IMG_20161119_110304.jpg


----------



## mngrower (Dec 7, 2016)

I never knew mj could get that damn big!! Now I'm even more excited for growing outdoors next summer


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

He dang sure wont be running out of smoke. Awesome,,,yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 7, 2017)

New year 

View attachment 20170605_152440.jpg


View attachment 20170605_152324.jpg


View attachment 20170605_152803.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jun 7, 2017)

they look good mountain man.   i'm pulling up a chair, ready for a new set of beauties!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 22, 2017)

Been getting hot lately 

View attachment 20170621_054441.jpg


View attachment 20170621_054431.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 22, 2017)

An how'd you know was looking for another dog for the yard


----------



## yarddog (Jun 22, 2017)

well, this dog smokes copious amounts of ganja. but i will keep all the two legged varmits out for you. haha


----------



## Mountain209man (Jun 22, 2017)

Awesome scoobie snacks for the dog


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 1, 2017)

They grow up so fast..... 

View attachment 20170701_120809.jpg


View attachment 20170701_120740.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 1, 2017)

Mama always said "growing from seed is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get" 

View attachment 20170701_121122.jpg


View attachment 20170701_121105.jpg


View attachment 20170701_120752.jpg


View attachment 20170701_121025.jpg


View attachment 20170701_120931.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2017)

I am just in awe of your plants and the growth rate.  Beautiful!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 10, 2017)

Been slacking on the foilair feeding. It's showing on the inner most leaves but I'm happy with round plants 

View attachment 20170710_163040.jpg


View attachment 20170710_162801.jpg


View attachment 20170710_162712.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 10, 2017)

Last pick is one that had not training and will not stay short with being forced (which I have yet to do). Will get more 7ft concrete wire and wrap the last few and give them a slight bending before flower comes on here pretty quick 

View attachment 20170710_163431.jpg


View attachment 20170710_163125.jpg


View attachment 20170710_163304.jpg


View attachment 20170710_163113.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 11, 2017)

Looking good man nice big girls can't wait till next year making me jealous


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2017)

I just noticed that you made your beds out of OSB.  How does that hold up?


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 11, 2017)

The OSB is good for around three years if u are not walking in your beds and blowing them out but could always use more supports in the middles of the eight ft sides like a true post or even rebar.  I am always building at a new spot. If and when I own a place i plan on using some thick cut cedar instead


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 12, 2017)

I would be more concerned with the adhesives used to make the boards leetching into the soil...not sure if it is a prob...I avoid anything not organic in my yard....my .02



mojo


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 12, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> I would be more concerned with the adhesives used to make the boards leetching into the soil...not sure if it is a prob...I avoid anything not organic in my yard....my .02
> 
> 
> 
> mojo



Was hoping for the same just a lil pricey and very time consuming if u wanted to cut some for yourself. One day will be 1000% organic but until then I can only do my best to feed the girls with quality food and water


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 12, 2017)

pretty cheap to dig holes and add quality soil...just my cheap mind workin'....lol





mojo


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 12, 2017)

Red clay has very poor drainage. I'm above ground for that reason. Could have mounded up soil for nothing. But prefer a little more moisture retention and did not the idea of being venerable to moles gophers and other critters. Have had many thoughts and this seems to be working for me and wat I am trying to achieve


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 13, 2017)

ahhhh....yeah, clay sucks...I'm in gravel/sandy dirt...excellent drainage...stay the course, and green mojo!!





mojo


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 13, 2017)

Check 1, 2 

View attachment 20170810_082042.jpg


View attachment 20170810_082033.jpg


View attachment 20170810_082311.jpg


View attachment 20170810_081940.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2017)

O M G I can't  believe this!  What beautiful plants... I must have something more to say but my mouth is hanging open. You rocked this amazing dude. I am just amazed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2017)

Very nice trees. Good job.


----------



## zem (Aug 15, 2017)

WOW! they are huge! They look bigger than last year, very very nice. What are the strains that you are growing? They seem to love the climate.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 15, 2017)

Beautiful plants.  Love the raised bed planters.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks all the biggest ones are the Chocolope crosses and the Sour Tangie crosses but some nice Tahoe OG and also Phantom Cookie crosses as well. Smallest are my Saphire OG crosses but they are furthest into flower and get the most shade. Also have my Holy Grail OG crosses to fill out the plot of 24 legal plants. Dry amendments and grow more liquid kelp, nectar of the gods yucca, microbe life bloom and also bio thrive bloom (veganic), compost + molasses all make into my tea brewer these days


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2017)

Amazing plants. Very nice. You have to wonder what the yield is from a garden like that.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2017)

Beautiful.Dang fine Grow you got going there Mountain Man.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 2, 2017)

Knocking on some wood.... 

View attachment 20170831_185101.jpg


View attachment 20170831_185346.jpg


View attachment 20170831_185153.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2017)

Omg! Now those are some cannabis plants. Great job Mountain209man!


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 15, 2017)

Flowers grown at home 

View attachment 20171205_205154.jpg


View attachment 20171130_210059.jpg


View attachment 20171129_093653.jpg


View attachment 20171118_174154.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 15, 2017)

Clean up 

View attachment 20171119_102734.jpg


View attachment 20171111_104432.jpg


View attachment 20171121_161558.jpg


----------

